# Vaporesso Giant Dual Tank



## Ernest (22/8/16)

Who has stock on the Vaporesso Giant Dual Tank and coils?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Ernest said:


> Who has stock on the Vaporesso Giant Dual Tank and coils?



No one by the look of it @Ernest... I must say I would love to get my paws on one of them to play with!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (23/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No one by the look of it @Ernest... I must say I would love to get my paws on one of them to play with!



@The eCigStore has stock on the tank, but not on the coils it seems.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No one by the look of it @Ernest... I must say I would love to get my paws on one of them to play with!



They are at VapeCon... will pick one up on Saturday!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

